# strange looking deer meat



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

buddy of mine shot a doe and when he started to cut it up there were blood spots all over the deer down to the bone. It looked like someone had shot it with a shotgun, but it was all over the body. needless to say he is going to throw the meat out, but what is it?


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

If I had to venture a guess, I'd say it's some sort of parasite that lives dormant in the muscle tissue, like Trichina worms in pork. When you check out "trichinosis" on Wikipedia, it also says "wild game" is susceptible, but I was under the impression that was only spread by eating meat. However, it says that the larva in the muscle attach to a muscle cell, and a network of small blood vessels develops around it. That would be consistent with what you're seeing.

Proper cooking will kill trichina worms, but I'd chuck it too... why take the chance?


----------

